# Desperate for help :(



## pinguu (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought I should add, the vets want to see him again as they think he needs a different antibiotic...I am hesitant until I know what this is...I hate pumping him full of medicine that doesn't help.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pinguu*

Pinguu

Has your Golden been in any fields, tall grass? Do you think it could be a tick/ticks? 
What tests did vet do to make a diagnosis?
I don't think it COULD BE mange, but ask the vet. One mange is contagious and one is not (Demodectic)
http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/demodectic-mange-dogs
I really don't think it is mange, but here is Scartopic
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mange#Sarcoptic_mange

READ THIS, Causes for scabs and hair loss:
http://www.ehow.com/about_6627843_dog-hair-loss-stomach-legs.html


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes, staph infections can cause all of the things you mentioned and if you are not using the correct antibiotic it will get worse before it gets better. If you don't trust your vet maybe you need to get another opinion or consult with a vet dermatologist.
It does take time for it to clear up and sometimes staph infections are related to stress, that can reduce the ability for the pup to fight off infections. 
I hope you find some answers that are able to help you and your pup...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I would guess staph infection and possibly also a yeast infection which would explain why an antibiotic isn't taking care of it.

My senior golden started having skin issues after his splenectomy. He had a strong "doggy odor" which my vet said indicated a yeast infection and obvious areas of some type of bacterial infection.

He was prescribed an antibiotic and a medicated shampoo to be used 2X - 3X a week. Neither one was enough by itself.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, Pinguu, Where are you located? I ask because that can have a lot to do with what your dog has. Are you in a hot place? Humid or dry? Etc. Is your dogs skin usually dry or slightly moist?

I think you should probably ask your vet to change the medication but also ask about the yeast infection possibility. the yeast part can be helped greatly with several home remedies you can find on here, but you should do in conjunction with the vet so the two treatments work together. Good luck!

Welcome to GRF. Please let us know how your pup is doing.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

In addition to the above good info, I would get some Eqyss Microtek shampoo and bathe him often.... every few days until he is healed. It saved our springer's life when he had skin infections due to an autoimmune issue. I would use full strength while his infections are active, then as just a maintenance shampoo you can dilute. Be sure to rinse rinse rinse. He'll get immediate relief from itching, it isn't harsh on any open sores and it will help heal both fungal and baterial issues. You can do a search here and there are a ton of threads about it.


----------



## pinguu (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello again guys, thank you for all the replies - so helpful!

To answer a few questions, we don't have many areas where I would consider tall grasses. The vet has not done any tests to confirm any diagnosis..just said staph! (To my dismay...I was hoping to get some sort of confirmation instead of guessing)

As for our area, we are in Ontario Canada. It is pretty hot and humid up here lately, but my little man spends a lot of time indoors on super hot days however, there is a LOT of pollen in the air right now. I know because I am suffering with horrid seasonal allergies. I wouldn't rule out weather at this point just because I really don't know what I am dealing with.

I am going to do a bit more research on the yeast and treatments..I really appreciate the wisdom here. I was only bathing him once a week if that because I was afraid it would make it worse...now I see I may have been hindering and not helping his progress.


We saw the vet again this evening..they think that we should run the medicines course and see what happens. They aren't concerned even though I really STRESSED the hair loss. It is hard to tell in the pictures but it is significant.

I will keep everyone posted and thanks for all your help and ideas!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

When Andy had a staph infection his vet gave us a steroid spray, not antibiotics.


----------



## pinguu (Jun 6, 2012)

Can you get over the counter treatments for staph? As opposed to the solution my vet is giving me (which is really just trial and error of antibiotics).


----------



## pinguu (Jun 6, 2012)

Also was looking at the Eqyss Microtek - is it available in Canada?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I believe the spray he gave us is called Genetamicin. I think it also had a steroid in it.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I am going through the same thing in my dog except ive been battling it for almost 4 years. Antibiotics worked for me but once stopped it came right back. Right now im starting the list of ruling out Autoimmune Diseases. Good Luck. Ive had some luck with the Hexadene shampoo (2% Chlorahexadine Gluconate)


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Pinguu, our Duke has similar skin issues that seem to defy any medical diagnosis (see pics). We've tried oral antibiotics and steroids, but once we stop the skin problems return. Our derm vet is board certified and works at the university vet hospital, and has seen it all. So far what seems to work is giving Duke's problem areas a wash with an antibacterial, antibiotic shampoo called KetoChlor twice a week, and spraying the areas daily with an antibacterial spray called Chlorhexidine 2% (it's a blue-colored spray). So far the regimen has worked nicely for Duke and it really keep the problem areas under control. His hair is even growing back in the affected areas.

Good luck and let us know how things are going.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Your vet is doing the right thing changing the antibiotic. If staph infection doesn't respond to one antibiotic, a new one is required. It can be resistant to some and not to others. Give the new antibiotic a try. I don't believe you can effectively resolve a staph infection with over the counter or home remedies.

If you don't trust this vet, find another one. A dermatologist would be a good idea.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Is he itching a lot? Or does the hair fall out without scratching? 

Our foster dog Mackie had issues very similar, and looked similar too! She suffered from allergies to too many things.. Floor cleaner, foods, shampoos... We have finally narrowed down her diet, elimited floor cleaner and found a shampoo gentle enough which is soap free.. When she came to us she had a hairless belly and stick tail.. She now has beautiful feathering, on her belly bum AND tail! She is a mix so we had no idea she even was supposed to have those feathers...  

She chewed a lot and rubbed her head raw, so she's been in a cone for almost 5 months.. It doesn't bother her as much as it makes me feel bad for her! I never knew allergies could present as bumps either, perhaps worth considering? The vet did say her skin was secondarily infected, so she had 2 courses of antibiotics as well...


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Please read the info re skin issues and remedies at this link. Really helpful information:

Skin Issues, Allergies and Diseases


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's another link re mange with remedies and photos that are before-treatment and after-treatment:

Cure Demodectic and Sarcoptic Mange


----------



## pinguu (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks again all for the excellent resources!!

I put some ACV on his skin today and am considering in his food after reading some of Wendy's links (thanks )

He actually loved it because it was cold as its been in the fridge and it was SO hot today 

Also looking into a few of the other treatments, it seems like it may be a bit of a search to get some of the better quality medical shampoos here in Canada.

As for the hair loss...he goes through periods where he is very itchy and then not at all. Hubby says he has noticed a huge improvement in the itch since starting the antibiotics, I haven't noticed as much - but the vet wants to completely run this course and move onto another if we don't get results. They won't refer me to a specialist until they exhaust all means of testing, etc.

Also, our vet is actually a network of several...so I don't always see the same one. The one I saw yesterday was great! The ones before...not so much.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't know if the Eqyss Microtek is available in Canada. You may want to contact them www.eqyss.com or check around in some tack stores. You can use either the pet or equine version.


----------



## pinguu (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi guys, just wanted to update as I have been working crazy hours the past two weeks.

We are in a worse position now than before unfortunately. We are finished the meds, the hair is still thinning, skin darkening, and since he came off the antibiotics he has started scratching and licking his paws (and anywhere he can reach on his underside) often.

I tried ACV but he HATES it...he actually vomits if I put it in his food and he will not drink water if it is in there. I tried putting it on his skin but he freaks right out as soon as he smells the container I have in my hands.

Anyone been down this road? I think I may be dealing with allergies...he seems to have a runny nose. Still no fleas...feeling desperate


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you use a medicated shampoo in addition to the antibiotics?
My senior golden had frequent skin infections and it required both antibiotics and a medicated shampoo.

I used Duoxo (I think that is right) from the vet and also a chlorhexadine shampoo available at our local tack store. You could also try a povidone iodine shampoo although you need to try it on a small spot to make sure he isn't sensitive to it.

Copper had hair thinning and discoloration of his skin too. His coat really improved after about 2 months.

I don't remember which antibiotic he was on. My vet prescribed cephalexin since he said that worked better for skin problems.

I sure hope you find something to help.


----------



## pinguu (Jun 6, 2012)

coppers-mom said:


> Did you use a medicated shampoo in addition to the antibiotics?
> My senior golden had frequent skin infections and it required both antibiotics and a medicated shampoo.
> 
> I used Duoxo (I think that is right) from the vet and also a chlorhexadine shampoo available at our local tack store. You could also try a povidone iodine shampoo although you need to try it on a small spot to make sure he isn't sensitive to it.
> ...


I have been using a medicated rinse, but I am actually going to get a good shampoo today - the thing is he now has no bumps or anything at all those healed right up...can a skin infection cause itching too?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

A skin infection can cause severe itching.

Copper had both a bacterial skin infection and a yeast infection (he had had his spleen removed so was prone to them). You will need a medicated shampoo and not just a soothing one is that is the case. Duoxo is a bit expensive, but I believe you can get it from Foster's and Smith online if you can't find anything locally.


----------



## pinguu (Jun 6, 2012)

It seems like there are a lot of brands under Duoxo...what is the active ingredient do you recall?

Thanks for your help


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I second Copper'sMom on the medicated shampoo and the cephalexin, and will add a couple of other suggestions. My Joey came to us from a shelter w/ staph and yeast infections so bad that both his chest and stomach and starting up his sides were black, smelly, and hairless as well as bad yeast infections in both ears. My vet recommended the medicated shampoo, cephalexin, ketaconazal, and temaril-P. I could not bathe him daily so she advised that every time he went outside I needed to wash down his feet and belly and clean his ears. I was living in an apartment at the time (no hose), so used some mal-a-ket wipes. In addition, every morning and every night, we also wiped his belly, chest, and ears. We would do this for a while, Joey would stop itching so bad and things seemed to be improving, but as soon as we stopped, all symptons would return, so we had to continue this over several months. Once we got the yeast and staff infections cleared up, we finally determined that we have to keep him on a low dosage of Temaril-P daily. After several months (almost a year), his stomach and chest skin is pink and he has grown back all of his hair. We have to keep him bathed more regularly than the rest of the dogs. He has been on the Temaril-P now for a little over a year and is going in in a couple of weeks for annual and I am planning on running a full senior bloodwork panel on him (he's ~8) to see if it's causing any side effects on his liver. I also keep him (as well as all my crew) on a limited ingredient diet.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

If it is any consolation...seems like a lot of 4-5 month olds on here go through a bout of staph. 

Rumor had what I thought looked a bit staph-like pimply bumps.
I have bathed her weekly with mircotek and sprayed some of teh sites with GenOne Spray (gentamicin sulphate). It is healing nicely on its own... because Ive seen it enough...here and with other pups Ive raised... I acted early...

HOWEVER - if it had not worked as I had hoped...I would have been high-tailing it to the vet for antibiotics.

I have seen staph become itchy...lead to hair loss...and the discolored skin...

The only link Ive seen is the age and being wet or damp (swimming, wet grass, snow)..

My dogs are on one food...the labs Ive puppy raised are on a different brand....the Aussies and boxer were on others still....


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

You've received great advice and I don't really have anything to add as far as the infection itself goes, as it is something I have no personal experience with. However, I did want to comment on one thing that you said in your post:


pinguu said:


> They won't refer me to a specialist until they exhaust all means of testing, etc.


These aren't people-doctors and you aren't dealing with insurance requirements here. There's no need to wait for them to make a referral. If you believe he would receive better care under a board-certified dermatologist then find one, call them and make an appointment. It doesn't sound to me like your current vet practice has been in any rush to actually do any testing, so why on earth would they want you to continue waiting until they suddenly decide to do so (after more suffering for your pup). Personally, I'd move on and get a more informed second opinion. Staph infections can spread throughout the system if left untreated (or ineffectually treated) for too long. It's not worth that risk, especially in such a young pup with limited defenses. Good luck to you both, hope this gets figured out soon.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, poor puppy. It sounds like he and you have been through a lot. I'm really sorry the doctor's treatment isn't working. I second the idea of searching for a new doctor. I couldn't get much help from my regular vets when my spaniel had skin issues. I finally took her to a dermatologist on my own ... researched and found the doctor, read reviews, etc. The doctor was great, diagnosed the issue immediately and the medicine worked very well. Cost me an arm and a leg but my baby got better. 

If your dog does have allergies, he might benefit from over the counter allergy meds like Benadryl, etc. (This may have been discussed elsewhere in these thread and I missed it.) I've never given them but many have. You could look on the internet and here for dosage guidelines and which work best. It might help with the itching and progression of the problems. Also, there are topical ointments people use for hot spots, ear infections, etc., that I've seen mentioned on here, and those might help ease the itching too. These would just be palliative and not a cure, but it sounds like your guy is pretty unhappy. 

Best wishes. Hope this all gets resolved soon!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Trust me I feel your pain. I have been batteling my dogs constant staph inefctions for nearly 4 years. It went from 2-3 infections a year to an infection 3 days after antibiotics were finished. He is now on Soloxine for a low thyroid I think this is what is causing these infections. 

I have used a variety of shampoos. Microtek I was looking into until I saw it would cost $25 to ship to Canada..ill pass. I am about to try a benzoyl Peroxide shampoo im grabbing tomorrow. 

Im waiting for the next infection to happen, my next step is a skin biopsy under sedation then a set of hip x rays (just because hes going to be under so why not).

I have had some luck with a shampoo that has Ketoconazole and Chlorahexadine Gluconate in it. I cannot seem for the life of me to find something with both in there available in Canada. They discontinued the one I had access to


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

pinguu said:


> Hi guys, just wanted to update as I have been working crazy hours the past two weeks.
> 
> We are in a worse position now than before unfortunately. We are finished the meds, the hair is still thinning, skin darkening, and since he came off the antibiotics he has started scratching and licking his paws (and anywhere he can reach on his underside) often.
> 
> ...


Re trying the ACV: obviously, don't put the ACV in his food since he's vomiting. Once he's better you could gradually add small amounts (1/4 of a teaspoon of diluted ACV) to his food and/or water. For his skin, have you DILUTED the ACV?? This is VERY important. Read more on the earthclinic site. I believe a mild topical combo would be 1/3 ACV to 2/3 distilled water, but you can confirm by going on the earthclinic site. Also DO NOT put the ACV, diluted or not, on any open sores!! This would really sting! You might spray some of the diluted ACV on a paper towel and gently dab his paws (underneath and on top). See if he could tolerate that.


----------



## GoldenKeeper (Sep 13, 2009)

*Second Virbac Ketachlor*

I second Virbac Ketachlor shampoo! Noah has this on going dermatitis and has a some yeast overgrowth issues in the recent past on his belly and flappy neck skin area and jowls. But a few days of this and it is starting to dry up! But you have to do it 3x a week for the first week or so. Pain in butt I know, esp with fully drying a golden:bowl:.. But it is worth it! I have to do this with a second round of antibiotics. I think just to make sure this doesn't return, I will wash him with it a couple times a month until I am told otherwise.:crossfing I will have to look at that spray too!



ggdenny said:


> Pinguu, our Duke has similar skin issues that seem to defy any medical diagnosis (see pics). We've tried oral antibiotics and steroids, but once we stop the skin problems return. Our derm vet is board certified and works at the university vet hospital, and has seen it all. So far what seems to work is giving Duke's problem areas a wash with an antibacterial, antibiotic shampoo called KetoChlor twice a week, and spraying the areas daily with an antibacterial spray called Chlorhexidine 2% (it's a blue-colored spray). So far the regimen has worked nicely for Duke and it really keep the problem areas under control. His hair is even growing back in the affected areas.
> 
> Good luck and let us know how things are going.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm sorry I missed your question - it is Duoxo with Chlorhexadine. You could get a different shampoo with chlorhexadine if you can find it.

the vet specialists I used for my senior boy Copper required that he be referred by his regualr vet and sometimes I would have to get insistent about getting that referral! They would see him without a referral for a problem he had already been there for.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This may have been suggested or discussed already, but I think it would be a good idea to change him to a food that is grain free, and has a single meat content, one that is less common that what most foods have in it, instead of chicken or lamb try something like fish, duck or venison.


----------

